# Excellent fish recipe



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Here is a very good, and quite different, fish recipe. I've cooked it many times, always a crowd pleaser. It calls for snapper, but I use redfish and it works out great. I cut the fillets into maybe thirds - big chunks. If you don't have a wok then a regular old frying pan works just fine. The sauce is the key - regardless of how you cook the fish it is the sauce that makes the dish. I use a little more garlic, ginger and sri racha hotsauce than it calls for, but you all can experiment to your liking. 

I serve over white rice and with something green like snow peas. You'll thank me later.

Flatscat1


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I cooked these this weekend with some fresh trout I caught. It turned out great everybody enjoyed them. I think the sauce makes the entire dish. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## CanePole (Oct 15, 2007)

This sounds good. I am going to give it a try. If you make your own chicken broth, reduce it and it will thicken up and you won't have to reduce the sauce to thicken it.


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

Great sounding recipe I want to try. I had a little trouble reading it on my monitor - so I found this:

http://media.modernluxury.com/masterchefs/chef/4002356


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Please list the recipe again please in darker colors. I cannot read it on my computer and same when printed out.


----------



## Bluewaterbound (Aug 3, 2006)

I tried this last night. However, I didn't bread the filets. I just pan fried / blackened them and seasoned to my liking.

The sauce is what I wanted to try and it was pretty dang good.

I added more of the sriancha hot sauce and added some Tony's seasoning as well.

I think you could substitute brown sugar for the ginger if you didn't have it on hand.

Definately am going to add the sauce recipe to our snapper cooking rotation.

Thanks.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

great white fisherman said:


> Please list the recipe again please in darker colors. I cannot read it on my computer and same when printed out.


*Sorry if the recipe was hard to read. I had scanned it, and I'm sure my printout has faded over time with much use. Here is a cleaner text version. On my recipe I noted to let the sauce thicken longer than it says in the recipe below. You can make the sauce ahead of time as well. You can use any fish I use plain old redfish fillets and it works great.*



*Wok Crispy Red Snapper in Singapore Chili Sauce*

Ingredients
2 each Gulf red snapper fillets, scaled and skin-on
2 each whole eggs, beaten
1 cup potato starch or cornstarch
2 cups vegetable oil
For the sauce:
1 clove garlic, thinly sliced
1/2 inch fresh ginger, thinly sliced
1 cup chicken broth
1/2 cup ketchup
1 tablespoon sriracha sauce
2 tablespoons sugar and salt/pepper to taste

Method

For the red snapper fillet 1) Season fillets with salt and pepper. 2) Heat 2 cups of vegetable oil in a skillet. 3) Pour whole beaten eggs over snapper fillets and coat well. 4) Remove excess egg from fillets and generously dust in cornstarch. 5) Shake off excess flour and carefully fry in hot oil for approximately 4 1/2 minutes or until fish is crispy golden.
For the Sauce 1) Heat 2 tablespoons oil in wok, add garlic and ginger. 2) Combine the rest of the ingredients and add to wok. 3) Let sauce come to a boil for 2 minutes, then serve.

To Serve

Pour sauce over the fillet and garnish with cilantro, sliced red and green jalape


----------

